# World's First Computer Rebuilt, Rebooted After 2,000 Years



## Brian King (Dec 18, 2008)

World's First Computer Rebuilt, Rebooted After 2,000 Years
By Charlie Sorrel
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/12/2000-year-old-a.html?npu=1&mbid=yhp




> As is almost always the way with these things, it was an amateur who cracked it. Michael Wright, a former curator at the ScienceMuseum in London, has built a replica of the Antikythera, which works perfectly.


I thought the story and the video linked fascinating. I wonder if it means there is hope for that old box in my back room that hasnt ran in years. The art work and the technology combined is really something with this piece. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice find Thank you


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice to see that someone has resurrected this remarkable machine.  

It is the existence of such things that fuels my imagination when I start thinking of how the 'history' that we have is sometimes much more fragmentary and deceptive than we think.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't care who you are...that's just cool right there.

Think about it, when asked, "what did you do today?"  he gets to say "I booted up a 200 year old computer and it works."

That pretty much wins any techie conversation....hell pretty much ANY conversation 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 18, 2008)

...aaand four hours later, a fifteen-year-old from Latvia posted a howto on Slashdot explaining how to mod this thing to run Linux.  

/ a Beowulf cluster of these, imagine it


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> a Beowulf cluster of these, imagine it



I love it!


----------

